
Facebook Gives Workers a Chatbot to Appease That Prying Uncle - sharkweek
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/02/technology/facebook-chatbot-workers.html
======
thundergolfer
This bot is an inside-company joke right? I can't believe that they'd spend
time building this rather than just trusting their very intelligent employees
to be able to answer those hard questions themselves.

If these employees can't answer these questions adequately, there are several
implications, but I don't think the response of the company should ever
seriously be "Just give them a bot that spits out PR-department talking
points".

Weird.

